# Chris Hemsworth vs Chris Pratt



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## fobos (Mar 7, 2019)

Norwood Reaper


----------



## Dutcher (Mar 7, 2019)

Chad VS Chad


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 7, 2019)

Chris Pratt: chad

Chris Hemsworth: proto-chad


----------



## Stingray (Mar 7, 2019)

Pratt's eye area mogs Hemsworth in this.


----------



## kobecel (Mar 7, 2019)

Hemsworth all the way


----------



## mrdolphin (Mar 7, 2019)

Gay


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 7, 2019)

kobecel said:


> Hemsworth all the way


----------



## theropeking (Mar 7, 2019)

Stingray said:


> Pratt's eye area mogs Hemsworth in this.



call me maybe guy on your avi´? Schlaya


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 7, 2019)

Hemsworth mogs


----------



## Stingray (Mar 7, 2019)

theropeking said:


> call me maybe guy on your avi´? Schlaya


Yes. Holden Nowell. There is a funny thread on bodybuilding.com of someone catfishing tinder with pictures of him.


----------



## Autist (Mar 7, 2019)

Hemsworth mogged him hard in that infinity wars scene
Voice mogged
Slightly height mogged
Status mogged


----------



## badromance (Mar 7, 2019)

Left


----------



## Coping (Mar 7, 2019)

I mog them both


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Mar 7, 2019)

Skullmogged to another dimension


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 7, 2019)

Chris Hemsworth


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 8, 2019)

pratt got a bigger skull


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 8, 2019)

Autist said:


> Hemsworth mogged him hard in that infinity wars scene
> Voice mogged
> Slightly height mogged
> Status mogged


All of this cope when skull and ankle size is taken into account.


SayNoToRotting said:


> pratt got a bigger skull


----------



## Autist (Mar 8, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> All of this cope when skull and ankle size is taken into account.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 8, 2019)

Autist said:


>



Fuark.
SKULL SKULL SKULL SKULL


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 8, 2019)

tall boy getting skull mogged.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

Mogged


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Sep 16, 2020)

Bumo


----------



## Swolepenisman (Sep 16, 2020)

Pitt mogs


----------

